# [solved] Sony Ericsson Vivaz (U5i)

## Psi15

Hi!

I wanted to use my old Sony Ericsson Vivaz (U5i) for sending and receiving SMS on a Gentoo box. Does anyone have a clue if/how that works? Any help would be very appreciated.

thanks in advance

PhilippLast edited by Psi15 on Sat Jul 20, 2013 8:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Psi15

I solved it!

After kompiling

```

Device Drivers --->

    [*] USB support  --->

        <*>   USB Modem (CDC ACM) support

```

into the kernel everything works pretty fine.

Now using gammu with the following /etc/gammurc:

```

[gammu]

device = /dev/ttyACM0

connection = at

```

ciao

Philipp

----------

